# Making of a cinderella carriage bed



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*Wagon wheels*










This is what the completed bed will look like.










These are the spokes for the 48" back wheels.










This is the rim for the front wheels.










These are the front wheels.










Front and back wheels.

















The radius at the bottom of the spokes was cut on the table saw by locking down the miter gauge and pushing the wood into the blade from the side and it was done in 4 passes. We used an 8" dado blade. 









This is the back of the wheel where the axle will go into









Next we will make the Chassis then I will turn the axles.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wood used is Ash. The back wheel is 48" diameter and the front wheel is 32" diameter. The hub detentions for the back wheel is 8" diameter x 6" with a 4" hole through the center. The spokes for the back wheel are 3" thick x 5" wide. The spokes for the front wheel are 3" thick x 3 1/4" wide. The front hub is 8" in diameter x 3 1/2" thick. Both rims are 3" thick x 3" wide. The pumpkin bed surround Will be made from Styrofoam with a urethane hard coat. It will be two pcs. I will post the pictures when it is milled.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's not gonna be a bed… that's gonna be a SHRINE!
Cant wait to see updates to this one

(favorited)


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply WOW!


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bed is going to Monaco and it has to be done by the end of this month.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was very funny.








"WOODWORKERS we are what we eat"


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some project.
My wife's comment was "I guess they have staff to make up the bed, because I can't see mom doing it every day."


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the coolest project I've seen in a long time! If only I had thought of this when my daughters were small enough to fit inside! Don't have grand daughters yet but, the horizon is shrinking!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that girl's bedroom cost more than my house. It's amazing to see how the 0.001% live.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing project,your approach looks flawless ,very good job. Be careful after you make this one you'll have orders for 10 more )


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This is what the completed bed will look like." Yeah, I've said that before, ha, then I scrolled down and saw your progress. Outstanding, amazing. Talk about custom made! Like Charles said above, this is truly one of the more special builds posted on LJs in quite a while. There should be a woodworking magazine or two, or three beating your door down to document the build and the completed project. I know it is hard to do, but please take plenty of pictures, We LJers are real greedy when it come to pics. We want to see it all, every little detail. I just realized that you are building it as a kit to put together and take apart in a bedroom. Thank you so much for sharing this build on LJs. Truly special.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome bed!!!
your attention to detail in the wheels is great.
keep us posted on the build,thanks for sharing.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the comments I will take plenty of pictures because I will probably never get the chance to build another one again. I was wrong about the location. It is going to Morocco not Monaco. It's some where in Africa. This is a team effort. This job is being done at S&L millworks in Tampa FL. a high end custom woodworking shop. when this project is completed I will post all the company's names that were involved. I like to give credit where credit is dew.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING… thanks for posting!


----------



## DaveMueller (Mar 5, 2013)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is such an inspiring woodworking project combining extreme skill and artistic vision!

Thanks for sharing this. I really look forward to reading all about this in some publication.

How many hours were logged on this project?


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Wagon wheels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave we only did the woodworking end on this project and it took 4 of us 2 1/2 - 3 weeks to make it. Jason Hulfish https://jfishart.com/ did the panting and the surround. The mattress was made out of state and the fabric was made by another company.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*More pic's*





































Here is the bed surround made from Styrofoam













































.


----------



## ChrisMobley (Feb 5, 2013)

grosa said:


> *More pic's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful and inspiring work. Thank you for sharing.
Chris Mobley
www.cmobleydesigns.com


----------



## chrisperoni (Feb 2, 2013)

grosa said:


> *More pic's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is the durability of the styrofoam surround? Is it encased in wood or only framed with a "skeleton" to support it?

My wife is absolutely amazed with this project! I am also stunned by the beauty.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *More pic's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Styrofoam is covered with a hard coat, that makes it very rigid.


----------



## Jbrewster26 (Dec 5, 2021)

grosa said:


> *More pic's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get the styrofoam to bend like that? This is the best bed I've seen


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *More pic's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> How did you get the styrofoam to bend like that? This is the best bed I've seen
> 
> - Jbrewster26


Thank you. It is cut from very thick blocks of foam then glued together then hard coated as one piece.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*Turning the axels*










Here is my 42" lath with a 42" extension bed set up with 2 48" Vaga duplicators. It is very difficult to set them up perfectly straight. It took 2 hours to set up.









Because there were 2 duplicators there was a section in the middle where we could not get with the first set up.









The turning blank was 4 1/2" x 4 1/2" x 87 3/4" long. Finished size was 3 15/16" in diameter.








We clipped the corners.








A close up of the center.








Second set up cleaning up the center.
























Ron and I going to town.








This is showing how we step cut it all the way down.
























Ron & Bill going to town.








That is one long puppy.








All cleaned up.








Sanding time.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

grosa said:


> *Turning the axels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!
thats a long axle.2hour set-up i'd never have the patience.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Turning the axels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Job !
Oh, you do have some nice toys don't you !
Not hard to see you enjoy your work.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

grosa said:


> *Turning the axels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great work and tools

with everyone going to town
all the time
how do you get any work done


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Turning the axels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the comments. This is a fun project, so much fun I don't want to go home. I have been leaving late every night.


----------



## WoodMaven (Mar 27, 2011)

grosa said:


> *Turning the axels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*Making the frame*









This is the template we used.








The frame is 3 pcs. of 3/4" ash glued together. We cut out the center piece first then glue on an out side layer.








































Can never have enough clamps.
































This is what it will look like. Now we cut that last layer on the inverted pin router.
































This is what it looks like after all three layers are cut.
















Here is one out of two frames cut with the axles inserted.
































Here are the steps for the bed.








































Next we cut the other frame and sand it all up.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *Making the frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like so much fun.
You certainly do good work.
I'll bet this one goes in the sales album.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

grosa said:


> *Making the frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic project very interesting.


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

grosa said:


> *Making the frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a job. I don't know who can dream this type of project up, but you all sure are building it right.

cheers


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

grosa said:


> *Making the frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful work.amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

grosa said:


> *Making the frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Blog, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

grosa said:


> *Making the frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So awesome! I'm definitely going to be following closely with this one!


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*Finishing the frame and dry fit.*









Ron sanding the frame.








Bill jumped in to help sand the frame.
















The frame has 1/2" round over inside and out except for where the axles go.








More sanding.








And… more sanding.








And… more sanding. I hate sanding.








A dry fit to see how it all looks together.








We already sent the wheels to the painters shop.








Wish we had the wheels here.
























The axles have a 1/16" gap all the way around the support to allow for expansion and contraction.
























































































It's late Saturday night and there in one more person that had allot to do with this project that should be pictured that is not here so the next picture will be of Diego and Bill with the 48" back wheel. 








Next will be pictures of the rest of the parts and it all together.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

grosa said:


> *Finishing the frame and dry fit.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! thanks for sharing!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

grosa said:


> *Finishing the frame and dry fit.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its coming along nicely!!!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

grosa said:


> *Finishing the frame and dry fit.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sure looks like a massive project! Looking real good!


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*First mock up of the bed*
































































This is the first mock up. Now we measure for all the cross pieces on the frame and the seat as well as the trunk in the back. Get them all made and installed and take the final pictures.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

grosa said:


> *First mock up of the bed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is amazing. I cant imagine ANY little girl not wanting a princess bed like this for her room. 
Waiting to see the final product.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

grosa said:


> *First mock up of the bed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only my girls were young again! Awesome!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

grosa said:


> *First mock up of the bed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cool project. That bed must weigh a ton. You do great work.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *First mock up of the bed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the comments. Once all the fabric is installed inside the bed and the paint and finish are done I will take the final pictures and post it as a finished project.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*More pictures of the mock up.*










Taking final measurements before cutting the axles



















Fitting the trunk in the back.










Axles cut and fitted.










The bed surround is not that heavy, two people can lift and move it.










front view.



















We started to make the front seat. The next set of pictured will be the finished project.

.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

grosa said:


> *More pictures of the mock up.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extremely Impressive!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

grosa said:


> *More pictures of the mock up.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing…. simply AMAZING!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

grosa said:


> *More pictures of the mock up.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*Last part for the bed, front bench *




























This bench is 29 13/16" wide, same with as the back trunk
This gives us the same spacing on the top front and back.
The frame will be screwed into the axles at the same spacing.
Now we are just waiting for the interior fabric and the custom mattress to be finished.


----------



## BonnieBartay (Feb 14, 2013)

grosa said:


> *Last part for the bed, front bench *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This whole project is turning out to be absolutely beautiful!
Chris Mobley
www.cmobleydesigns.com


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*The finished project.*


















We all enjoyed making this custom bed but, I am glad it is finished. I have posted it as a finished project. I hope you all enjoyed the process in making this. If you guy's and gal's have any questions on this project please, feel free to ask.


----------



## Skiedra (Feb 16, 2012)

grosa said:


> *The finished project.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true craftsmanship. Hat off to you!


----------



## Pati (Apr 25, 2013)

grosa said:


> *The finished project.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you sell this beds if yes How much I Love Your work


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *The finished project.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That all depends on what your looking for Pati. For more information call Ron @ S+L millworks. https://www.facebook.com/pages/SL-Millworks/173697076100025


----------



## Maryam (Dec 10, 2015)

grosa said:


> *The finished project.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this bed. Can u tell me how much does it costs if i want to get it made for my daughter !


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

grosa said:


> *The finished project.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contact Ron @ 813-413-6260 For details on this bed. Make sure you ask him if there is a way to make it more affordable for the average consumer. This bed was very expensive but, if we make it from poplar and paint it the cost would be less. If the frame was 1 1/2" thick instead of 3" thick it would cost less. If the wheels were 1 1/2" thick instead of 3" thick it would cost less. If we made 1/4 pumpkin surround with vertical framing so you could throw fabric on the top it would cost less. I could go on and on. I have made a small model of what it would look like. The 2 biggest costs are the pumpkin foam surround and the custom mattress. If we make it so you can go out to any mattress store and buy an on the shelf twin or full mattress that would cost less. I have been thinking of lots of ways to make it more affordable. I would love to make a bed that looks something like this but, is more cost effective for the average person to afford. I have put in countless hours of my own time with out getting paid for my efforts. I would continue developing it but, if no one calls about the bed, there is no interest and it's not a priority. If people started showing interest in the bed it would become a priority and all my efforts would pay off. I was the lead builder on this project but, it took our whole team to make this happen.Thank you for your interest but, if you and others call Ron and show interest I am cretin we can make it more affordable.


----------

